# 1st Bottle Baby Grant! Piccies



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I decided yesterday to take Civil's boy Grant to attemp bottle raising. He'd just turned a week old yesterday. He was nervous at first in the house, but before long he was tearin' it up running from one end of the house to the other and has fallen in love with the den as it has a large area rug. So he can really cut some flips and bounce in here. He was not interested in the bottle yesterday but this morning he caught on fast and has had 4 bottles today getting easier with each one. He is such a sweety. How can I bottle raise them all when I already can't imagine letting him go???? He's a BIG boy. Civil was HUGE and only had the one buckling. I was shocked. I thought at least twins but quite easily triplets so one big boy was a shock. He's downright rotten already!

Here's a couple pics...









And here's his cube (actually a cat toy cube) and his favorite nap spot. Look at him all reclined in there with his little hoof hanging out. I was just melting watching him snooze. Hehe...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he is huge!!!! Got anymore pics


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No more right now but I will be taking more. He is bigger than my cats. Felix, my biggest cat, is a close tie in size.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You wanted more, well here they are!

















Playing...

















Grant and Felix the cat...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo! I love the action shots! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my he is to cute!!!

So how is Civil doing with out him? Did you pull him for any specific reasons? I know you have been itching to try the bottle raising but curious why you chose him.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Civil's doing fine. She's not milking much so he's switched to the canned goat milk. I haven't decided if I'll breed her in April/May or wait till the fall. 

The reason I chose to learn with him is he won't be registered. He would have had to be DNA tested to be registered so why not. He was big and thriving so he was a good choice. I didn't want to take a small kid unless it was necessary and didn't want to be forced to learn on an ill or sick kid. So he's more or less going to be a learning curve. Though there doesn't seem to be a whole lot to learn. He's sweet and if he's bound to be a pet he may as well be super sweet. Wethers who are average or slightly skittish aren't sought, friendly ones are.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the pics!!! He is a cutie! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a good plan. I think you are wise to "learn" now instead of in a crisis situation. 

Someone will have such a great pet!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That is if I can let him go! Haha He's quite the character too. He's so laid back and quiet and a snot when it comes to doing the naughty. Like chewing cords etc. Ha! He's learning though. Good boy.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you thinking that he is polled? If so you know he is Tenor's and you could keep him as a buck :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am thinking its possible he might be polled. I will know conclusively its Tenor if he is. That would be cool!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is SOOOO cute! I have 2 bottle babies at my house and I love them so much! I wish that I could have mine more in the house, but after one pottied on the couch - hubby said no more goats in the house - LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well he peed on my leg twice this morning! Not once but twice!!! First time I was in my blue jeans and he leaned out and peed on the leg. So I went and changed and had to do laundry so all I had to put on was sweat pants and I just sat down and he peed on my foot again!!! 

How much pee can one kid have! :lol:


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol. You can put a diaper around his middle to help with the peeing on everything. :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He really looks so full of himself- a real boy. Cute as can be.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a dog belly band and I thought about using that. He doesn't pee everywhere, just on me. HA!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

He looks completely spoiled already. Good job. He already knows he's loved very much. He even gets his own little hut.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous - I can see how it would be hard to part with him. I LOVE the photos of him in the cat box!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lmao the belly band will work. Guess he is just trying to mark you as his! You should feel special! :slapfloor:


----------

